# Vintage 80s Stihl FS80 trimmer



## Classic Jay (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi everyone.

My boss gave me an old Stihl FS80 trimmer he had lying around. It's in amazing condition and just looks/feels awesome and I would love to get this piece of vintage equipment working.

I've now spent the afternoon messing around with it and I can't seem to get it started. Took apart the carb and cleaned it, it was a bit gummy in the fuel inlet, which was totally blocked when I started. Now that is all cleared up, but there is no fuel running into the carb from the gas tank. That fuel line is clear as well.

I probably haven't adjusted the hi/lo screws right among other things, but I'm trying to at least get some fuel running into the carb.

Should I invest in a carb kit or even a new TK carb? Are they even available any more?

I'm starting out my own business and would love to have this as my first and eventually backup trimmer. Vintage equipment is awesome compared to today's plastic junk.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 31, 2018)

If I remember correctly those trimmers were made by Shibaura for Stihl (hence the TK carburetor), meaning the quality is superb. 
It also means parts are not exactly easy to come by and when they do they are expensive. 

Now let's get serious. That trimmer needs a full fuel system overhaul: serious carb cleaning and a full rebuild, new fuel lines and a new fuel filter as well. The carb is most likely clogged beyond belief with gum left over from unleaded evaporation. TK carburetors are really expensive (meaning if it's too cheap to be true you are looking at a clone), provided you can find one, and their Chinese clones are even more hit and miss than usual, so it's worth spending time on a rebuild.

Oh, and if you want a modern "all metal" brushcutter look for a Shindaiwa 45 or 450.


----------



## Classic Jay (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for the reply!

After scouring the web for a couple hours, I've seen some people saying they installed a modern carb design with some minor modification. 

Considering a new modern carb costs half of the price of a TK carb kit, I think I'm going to give that a shot. Seems like people can't speak more highly of the classic FS80, other than the TK carb which seems to be consistently problematic. 

Will post an update if I get the new carb installed and working well.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 31, 2018)

I am sure the carburetors used on Shindaiwa T25/C35's are exactly the same as used on the FS80R and I think the ones used on the 45/450 series are very similar. 
The 450 was sold in Europe until last year so all spare parts are still available. 

Bear in mind the main problem with TK slide carburetors (and the reason they are going the way of the dodo) is they have a inbuilt check valve which eventually wears out and, like the one on Walbro WT's, is non serviceable. Some people reported success at plugging its circuit, but I've never done it myself (fingers crossed the TK on my Shindaiwa still works well) so _caveat emptor_.


----------



## Toyboy (Sep 3, 2018)

I'd try a $10 rebuild kit first and see how that goes. You can find them on ebay most of the time.


----------

